# 256 Today



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

In about 4 hours.....all under dead elms.......Mack


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow...Good job! I'm new to Morel hunting but what do you do with all of those? Is there a good way to keep them for a while without going bad?


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

No sense in me going out and looking for any.....you got em all.:lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Cha-Ching!!! Most awsome find man, life is good isn't it?! 
The whites seem to be making up a little bit for the lack of a decent black season. A couple sticks of butter and you're in Morel Heaven with that haul!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

wow. just wow.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Keep them in a container of salt water in the fridge...they've kept for me this way.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

bucksrus said:


> Wow...Good job! I'm new to Morel hunting but what do you do with all of those? Is there a good way to keep them for a while without going bad?


When I get a nice stash like that I end up drying most of them. I cut them length wise and place them on a old window screen and blow a fan on them for 24 hours. Then put them in food saver bags. You can easily "bring them back" by soaking in water. I save enough to enjoy all year but nothing beats freshies!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

bucksrus said:


> Wow...Good job! I'm new to Morel hunting but what do you do with all of those? Is there a good way to keep them for a while without going bad?


I have a dehydrator......Mack


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

A needle and some thread. String them up like christmas stockings. Throw 'em in a jar and keep 'em until I shoot a deer. It never fails, when I save morels I shoot deer. I don't mess with success.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Drying them sucks...

Roll them in flour and individually flash freeze then freeze them in bags, they will be loose and you can grab a handfull from the freezer and put them straight into the hot skillet.

I also like to saute them and freeze them, good in scrambled eggs.

Drying them changes the flavor IMO, more so than freezing them.

Hell of a haul btw... I'm envious. I started a new job this week so I'm a weekend warrior this year.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

StumpJumper said:


> Drying them sucks...


Not so much, IMHO. The best way to keep them as close to fresh is to cook out the liquid and freeze tham in their own juice, I do this sometimes. 
But for rehydrating I ended up putting a small amount of sherry in the water and it really did help a lot so I do that most of the time now unless I am cooking them with wine in some recipe. 
How you cook em also matters, if you only flour them then yeah, I can see why they wouldn't be so good. But sauteed and with a steak they are way better than not having any. 
Also rehydrated and saving the water and using them in recipes is the bomb, if you have the right recipe. Like that cream sauce recipe I have posted, I really think you'd change your mind with that!
Whites I almost never dry though.....just eat a lot of them :corkysm55


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

That is *UTTER MUSHROOM PORN!*:gaga:

I have had days like that before and they are rare and awesome.

Make a crab stuffing and bake 'em in the oven! NICE!:yikes:


----------



## bubba ice (Feb 2, 2009)

Great hull, look's like good eating.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice haul!:coolgleam


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

bigrackmack said:


> I have a dehydrator......Mack


I have probably posted this before. 

Some friends at our annual camp-out at North Higgins, told us that their son (a great outdoorsman) dries and crushes them and uses one to those red Pepper flake shakers to add Morel flakes to Eggs, Soups, Salads or anything else he feels need a little Earthy kick. I think it is a great idea.


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

WOW!!! You cant get any better then that. love the pictures.


----------



## J.Harrington (Dec 10, 2006)

Those are some of the best pictures I've seen on this site. I'm partial to blondes myself.


----------

